# BaconHelp



## omaleman (Jun 18, 2014)

I just did my 1st bacon using Pops wet cure. Sorry no pic yet.   I followed the directions and smoke it to 150 degrees, placed in fridge 24 hours and sliced it up today. We fried some to test. Flavor was great but it was so tough. Any ideas?

Mike


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 18, 2014)

omaleman said:


> I just did my 1st bacon using Pops wet cure. Sorry no pic yet.   I followed the directions and smoke it to 150 degrees, placed in fridge 24 hours and sliced it up today. We fried some to test. Flavor was great but it was so tough. Any ideas?
> 
> Mike


You smoked it to 150* IT ??

That's not normally done to Belly Bacon. That could be your problem. You cooked it twice.

Most People either cold smoke their bacon (under 100*) or smoke it with a little bit of heat (110* to 130*) until it gets nice color (usually between 110* and 120* IT).

Bear


----------



## daveomak (Jun 18, 2014)

Mike....  a guess here.....  You sliced it with the grain .....   slice it across grain.....


----------



## lizard55033 (Jun 18, 2014)

My thought would be on how it was sliced...


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 18, 2014)

I have sliced Bacon in every way possible, and never noticed a difference. I slice it in a direction that most evenly distributes the lean & the fat. A search will show most in agreement.

Bear


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 18, 2014)

Just a guess, but is the Rind (skin) still on? I just had some good Country Style Mangalitsa Bacon that my Bro Shannon0127 sent me that was Rind on. Over all was a typical tenderness but the Rind required some Jawin'...JJ


----------



## omaleman (Jun 18, 2014)

Thanks everyone, I will try again.  I will need to find a way to cold smoke on the treager.

Mike


----------



## omaleman (Jun 18, 2014)

@ JJ It was skin off and the meat part was tough.

Mike


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 18, 2014)

omaleman said:


> Thanks everyone, I will try again.  I will need to find a way to cold smoke on the treager.
> 
> Mike


Check into one of these---5 X 8 or Tube Smoker:

http://www.amazenproducts.com

Bear


----------



## omaleman (Jun 18, 2014)

Thanks Bear, Just placed an order..

Mike


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 18, 2014)

omaleman said:


> Thanks Bear, Just placed an order..
> 
> Mike


That's Great---You won't be sorry.

Bear


----------

